# Trying new things?



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

So I have never been one to ask for advice. I normally a very open person in a relationship. Well my husband and I had a very happy before sex life. It isnt dulling down or anything i just love having a one up. I do online research and try new things and have learned what seems to work and what doesnt. I have recently outted myself when we were seperated for two months about how i really enjoy sex and that i havent had it that way in a long time. Ok going to be a little blunt.... Sex was always gentle and sweet and intimate. Which was nice and got the job done... But i like crazy wild sex when we try new things. When i told him i think i let loose some internal excitement. He told me that he loves it and it is hot. He later admitted he had never done anything like that because he thought i didnt want it that way. So I was wondering if anyone had any ideas about things that i could try with him when we are reunited again. I dont want to scare him with what i like but i also dont want to hold back and just settle for "getting the job done" if you know what i mean.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Start having sex

When ready say [email protected] me!!!

Say [email protected] me harder!!! Harder!!!

Repeat as necessary


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Start having sex
> 
> When ready say [email protected] me!!!
> 
> ...


I get that. lol. What i really mean is when pleasing him. I have read a lot about a guys taint. He jokingly said something about it. Was that his way of asking for it. Like i said I am a very blunt person he is not.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Marvel212 said:


> I get that. lol. What i really mean is when pleasing him. I have read a lot about a guys taint. He jokingly said something about it. Was that his way of asking for it. Like i said I am a very blunt person he is not.


If he said something about it, go for it. Love it when wife plays "down there" Just make sure he cleaned up really well. 

Even a finger up there while "pleasing him":smthumbup:


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

o he is always clean and ready for action lol. 
Next i have never done that before.... So i am def intimidated and quite nervous! Ahhh i swear only he can make me feel this way about sex.


----------

